# Colubrids > Hognose >  Hognose tries to eat itself.

## TheSnakeGeek

never owned a hognose. what in the world would cause this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=jIl2DSXUffw

----------


## Royal Hijinx

They can get VERY excited while eating.

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

poor guy. i feel bad for it. lol

----------


## MrLang

That's straight up disturbing. On what planet is that funny?

People are twisted.

----------

Badgemash (06-08-2013)

----------


## RoseyReps

> That's straight up disturbing. On what planet is that funny?
> 
> People are twisted.


Well then I guess I'm twisted. Because yes, it is funny...until you realize that this can severely hurt / kill the snake. Then it's not funny.

But yea, the initial look of it is pretty darn funny. Hence why the little image of the KS doing it is so popular (It's even in our very own "Pics that make you LOL" thread here on bp.net)

----------


## TJ_Burton

Luckily I have not had to deal with anything like that as of yet. Hogs can have a very strong feeding response, and at times use very little caution when that feeding response is active. Once again this weekend, I had a hognose jump out of its bin and onto the floor during feeding and come after my feet. This isn't something all hognose will do, but the strong feeders can be a handful to work with.

Personally, I don't believe that hog should have been given the chance to get that far along eating its tail. Someone should have intervened.

----------


## RoseyReps

> Luckily I have not had to deal with anything like that as of yet. Hogs can have a very strong feeding response, and at times use very little caution when that feeding response is active. Once again this weekend, I had a hognose jump out of its bin and onto the floor during feeding and come after my feet. This isn't something all hognose will do, but the strong feeders can be a handful to work with.
> 
> Personally, I don't believe that hog should have been given the chance to get that far along eating its tail. Someone should have intervened.


I could be wrong, as I'm just regurging some info I read elsewhere, but I thought they were intervening by putting him in the water bowl? That you cannot physically pull the snake from itself without damaging internal organs etc. Like I said, I could be totally wrong on that. Just thought it made sense when I read it.

----------


## TJ_Burton

That wouldn't stop it from eating; hogs will eat fully submerged in water a long with ball pythons and plenty of other snakes.
Alcohol would have been a start, but you can easily remove the head of the snake from its tail BEFORE it gets to the point shown in the video. There is no reason it should have gotten that much of its body down its own throat.

----------


## RoseyReps

> That wouldn't stop it from eating; hogs will eat fully submerged in water a long with ball pythons and plenty of other snakes.
> Alcohol would have been a start, but you can easily remove the head of the snake from its tail BEFORE it gets to the point shown in the video. There is no reason it should have gotten that much of its body down its own throat.


Gotcha! Thanks for the info

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Personally, I don't believe that hog should have been given the chance to get that far along eating its tail. Someone should have intervened.


Agreed. 

But how would you intervene? Grab the hog's head and tail and try to separate?


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## TJ_Burton

> Agreed. 
> 
> But how would you intervene? Grab the hog's head and tail and try to separate?
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk



Firstly, handling the snake would be a simple start. You'd need to be gentle and carefully support the snake to make sure it doesn't hurt itself internally while prodding around its face and head to try and harass it out of the feeding response and hopefully lead to it regurging its tail. If that is not working, the next step is vodka, gin, etc. poured around the mouth or a small amount injected into the mouth area via syringe. If that is not deterring the snake, at that point you should carefully attempt to keep the mouth open (I'd use feeding tongs) and slowly work the tail out. That alone should cause the snake to take over and start regurging on its own, and hopefully you do as little of the work as possible. 

Not to say that is the right way to do it, but that is how I would do it given my experience.

----------

Badgemash (06-08-2013),_RoseyReps_ (11-05-2012),_TheSnakeGeek_ (11-08-2012)

----------

